# Home Depot, Lowe’s offer discounts to military



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

The Home Depot and Lowe’s home improvement stores are offering discounts for the military community in honor of Independence Day.

The Home Depot is offering 10 percent off on purchases of up to $2,000 — for a maximum $200 discount, through July 4. Stores are instructed to honor the discount, provided the customer shows a military ID card.
The discount applies to active duty, reservists, retirees, veterans, and their family members.
At Lowe’s stores through July 8, all active-duty, reserve and retired service members, veterans and their immediate family members can receive a 10 percent discount on purchases. The discount can be used on in-stock purchases of up to $5,000. To receive the discount, customers should show a valid military ID or other proof of service, such as a VFW membership card, other veteran’s ID or discharge papers.

The discount cannot be used for online sales, previous sales, installation and delivery fees, extended protection plans, gift cards, select Fisher & Paykel appliances and John Deere products.


----------

